# Crews in the Chesapeake



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am new to the sport of sailing and have been told the best way to gain experience is to crew for someone. If any one is looking for inexperience crew to take under their wing I''m up for it, and would love the opportunity


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Southern MD Sailing ASSN has WED nite and weekend racing program as well as small boats on Thurs nites. take a look at SMSA.com for schedule. If you are interested give me a hail.


----------

